# Buying My First Lipstick



## aabidabi (Mar 21, 2010)

hello ladies
i'm 16 and i've been wearing lipgloss since forever l0l
i want to try a lipstick (a nude) but i don't know which to buy..i'm willing to buy a MAC lipstick i guess though i have maybe 2 MAC products (bc theyre so expensive)..i have pigmentation in my upper lip thats a little darker than my skin tone...what would you suggest as my first lipstick that will cover up the pigmentation without the use of concealer under it (because it clumps in the corner of my mouth yuck)? but if you know a good drugstore brand that would be cool awesome..thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i am an NW45


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome!!!

If you are looking for a nude from Mac, try Fresh Brew.


----------



## captodometer (Mar 21, 2010)

5N from MAC would be good if you can still find it; was limited edition but it's been released a couple of times.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 21, 2010)

My current nude (new) is Peachstock with chocolate liner.  If you can still fnd it in the pretty packaging, great.
Myself, which is limited but available still online and maybe counters.

L'Oreal makes a neutral rose color for Kerry Washington.  With your pigmentation, this would probably work but don't expect it to last more than a couple of hours.
(This lipstick still gives the nude color and very similar to MAC's Fresh Brew.  I found a $1 off coupon in the Sunday paper to make it even worth the try.)


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheaspearl83* 

 
_My current nude (new) is Peachstock with chocolate liner.  If you can still fnd it in the pretty packaging, great.
Myself, which is limited but available still online and maybe counters.

L'Oreal makes a neutral rose color for Kerry Washington.  With your pigmentation, this would probably work but don't expect it to last more than a couple of hours._

 

Kerry Washington is not NW45 or close.  She has yellow undertones and is a lot lighter.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Mar 22, 2010)

I cosign on fresh brew. I JUST picked it up last week and it's love. *esp. with boy bait on top on it.*


----------



## moondeva (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aabidabi* 

 
_hello ladies
i'm 16 and i've been wearing lipgloss since forever l0l
i want to try a lipstick (a nude) but i don't know which to buy..i'm willing to buy a MAC lipstick i guess though i have maybe 2 MAC products (bc theyre so expensive)..i have pigmentation in my upper lip thats a little darker than my skin tone...what would you suggest as my first lipstick that will cover up the pigmentation without the use of concealer under it (because it clumps in the corner of my mouth yuck)? but if you know a good drugstore brand that would be cool awesome..thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am an NW45_

 





Hi! 
I am NW44/NC50 in MAC (actually I am some kind of Neutral I haven't found yet but that's another can of worms. *wink)

Anyway, concerning your two tone lips may recommend Rimmel 100 Kisses Lip pencil in Cappucino. It is a great nude that will balance out your lip colour without having to depend on concealer to even things out. it is such a great colour that I can fill iin / line my lips with this and then use clear lipgloss over it for the perfect nude lip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For NW43+ colouring I feel a neutral lip is much more flattering than a nude lip colour on most occasions. A neutral does the job of not competing with your eye makeup and completing your look without looking odd or funky, which a 'nude' / pale lips can sometimes do.

I am wanting to try Fresh Brew myself but my current failsafe nude from MAC is Midimauve. I recommend you give that a try next time you are at a counter.

Good luck and do please let us know what you choose in the end.


----------



## machonesty (Mar 22, 2010)

i dont like whitish nudes myself, so i recommend Touch, Cherish, Hug Me from MAC or Loreal Ashwira's Biege, or NYX Echo or CG Tru Shine Nude Shine and Cinnamon Shine


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 29, 2010)

I am NC45 & i second 5N I love it! really nude! No pink tones at all! If you want pinkish undertone but still nude then VGV 6 is really pretty too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For cheaper brands try NYX or Maybelline! Maybelline has a new series (at least it's new in Aus) called colour sensation & they have alot of colours! like maybe 10 nude colours? Go check it out! I have a few from there & the quality is quite good too! I like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 29, 2010)

I wear NW45 and I love Touch and Honey Flower by MAC.


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 20, 2011)

need to look that up =D


----------

